# Northern (Eastern) White Cedar



## Beeguy (Jun 11, 2008)

I know this has been discussed before, but I can't understand why this wood is so difficult to come by once you get out of the area it grows. I see it being used in a lot of commercial applications, like fences and outdoor furniture, but I can rarely find it being sold locally here in eastern PA. I am not that far from the growing area, but it is not something that is available on a regular basis. I do find it from time to time but not with any consistency. Is it all being bought up for use in these large applications? I can find exotic wood much quicker than white cedar. I am really trying to find a local source because I do know some places that carry it but they are a few hours away.

I am not looking for an answer as to a source here, but just trying to understand why it seems rare.


----------



## JerrySats (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Ron 
Have you tried Groff & Groff over in QuarryVille. They carry it in 4/4 ,8/4 and 12/4

http://www.groffslumber.com/Price_List/price_list.html


----------



## Beeguy (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Jerry, I have never been there. They are a little bit of a drive but their prices look good. I also found one place in New Jersey that carries it but not sure what their prices are. Next time I am near Lancaster I will swing down and give them a look.

I am still puzzled why this is not available in more places.


----------

